# The Batwing



## EnzoF660 (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey guys,

So as some of you already know from my other topic, my next kit will most likely be a F-117 Nighthawk. However, I'm also a pretty big Batman fan and I think having the Batwing sitting around in my collection would be absolutely amazing.

I've done some searching online but haven't really come up anything promising. Does anyone know of any good reliable sites or places where I can get the Batwing kit from the 1989 movie? That's apparently _the Batwing kit that exists and there don't seem to be any others except that one. 

As I said, I've looked online and I found one website that seems to have it, but I'm afraid of relying on it (putting credit info in, etc.) I've come to find that there's a (I think) 2003 re-release of the kit after it's original '89 debut. 

Not sure about the precise details but I'm really interested in getting my hands on this kit before it goes extinct. If anyone knows where I can get my hands on a full unopened one, I will be eternally grateful and will happily buy it ASAP to at least ensure that I have one for myself._


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I just bought one off ebay. It was USD$10 plus postage. It was the AMT one that's supposed to be 1/25th scale. There were others for sale at the same time.


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

There is also a Batwing from Batman Forever. But I would recommend the Batwing you mentioned. I would search ebay as stated above, or peruse some local hobby shops that have old stock gathering dust.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

[edited] Please read our TOS on commercial selling. Thanks.


----------



## EnzoF660 (Oct 6, 2010)

well guys I appreciate the responses and I managed to get my hands on a good deal for the batwing on ebay and now I'm just working on netting the batmobile and I'll have a solid shelf worth of personal Batman memorabilia to gawk at =D


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Please read our TOS on commercial selling. Thanks.


----------

